# Guess the lyrics above!



## SquishierCobra (Aug 14, 2011)

Simple

I'll start:

Come on down,
And see the idiot right here!
Too fucked to beg and not afraid to care.
What's the matter with calamity anyway?
Right?
Get the fuck outta my face!
Understand that I can't feel anything,
It isn't like I wanna sift through the decay.
I feel like a wound, like I got a fucking gun against my head.
You'll live when I'm dead!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2011)

Slipknot - People = Shit

Umm... do I post now?

Faster than a bullet
Terrifying scream
Enraged and full of anger
He's half man and half machine

Rides the Metal Monster
Breathing smoke and fire
Closing in with vengeance soaring high


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 28, 2011)

Iron Man by Black Sabbath? I have no clue.

"For the beast is coming to life
Taking form in the glimmer of this tainted moonlight
Death approaches on this night
For the animal's soul is mine
We will be completed right before your eyes
I have no control this time
And now we both shall dine in Hell tonight"


----------

